# <hardware> No consigo intalar pctv hybrid pro stick

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

tengo una targeta de tv hibrida que funciona por usb, es una pinnacle pctv hybrid pro stick.

Cuando hago un lsusb en la consola me sale lo siguiente:

Bus 001 Device 004: ID eb1a:2881 eMPIA Technology, Inc. 

Busque en el google y encontre en una pagina web que cuenta como se instala en la ubuntu, segui el tutorial ese y no se si he instalado algun paquete mal, ya que algunos no los he encontrado, pero cuando hago el modprobe em28xx me dice que no encuentra el modulo.

La web de la cual segui el tutorial es la siguiente:

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/pctv_hybrid_pro_stick

Si alguien pudiera darme un link, o por donde buscar os estaria muy agradecido.

Muchas gracias de antemano!

----------

## i92guboj

No tengo ni idea del tema, pero ese módulo está en el kernel vanilla, así que debería estar en todos los demás también.

Lo encontrarás en 

```

│     -> Device Drivers

│       -> Multimedia devices

│         -> Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV [=n])

│           -> Video Capture Adapters

│             -> V4L USB devices

```

Márcalo con una <M> y así podrás usar modprobe. Recompile, monta /boot, reinstala el kernel y los módulos, reinicia, y prueba de nuevo.

----------

## elsdello

HOla buenas,

sigue sin funcionarme de momento pero creo que estoy por el buen camino  :Very Happy: .

me estube leyendo unas cuantas webs mas:

http://eduard.caliu.cat/

en la primer vi que necesitaba el siguiente paquete:

emerge media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg

Lo emergi y pense que ya me funcionaria pero no hay maneras, aun me da fallo al cargar el modulo, luego hice un locate de em28xx 

i me sale que esta en este directorio /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.h

pero cuando miro en el makemenuconfig no hay formas de encontrar donde tengo k seleccionar el driver dentro del kernel.

me mire un poco esta pagina pero no la entiendo del todo bien.

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/769937?page=last

la salida de emerge es la siguiente:

 * Removing media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 from moduledb.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Firmware-files can be found in media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown symbol videocodec_unregister

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown symbol videocodec_register

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown symbol videocodec_unregister

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown symbol videocodec_registe  [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * if you want to use the IR-port or networking

 * with the dvb-card you need to

 * install linuxtv-dvb-apps

>>> media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

El linuxtv-dvb-apps ya lo tengo instalado.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg
> 
> 

 

Este *creo* que es el mismo v4l del kernel, solo que aparte. Algo así como alsa-drivers y el alsa del kernel. Si no me equivoco, tendrás que elegir entre el driver del kernel o este.

 *Quote:*   

> pero cuando miro en el makemenuconfig no hay formas de encontrar donde tengo k seleccionar el driver dentro del kernel.
> 
> 

 

En el post anterior te lo digo con detalles. Si la opción no está ahí, quizás una de sus dependencias no esté seleccionada. Las dependencias son:

```

VIDEO_BUF && VIDEO_TUNER && VIDEO_TVEEPROM && VIDEO_IR && VIDEO_SAA711X && VIDEO_TVP5150

```

Puedes usar "/" para buscar en menuconfig, como lo harías en "man" por ejemplo. Simplemente pulsa mayúsculas+7 para activar dicha función, luego teclea el nombre de una dependencia como "VIDEO_BUF", y pulsa enter, te aparecerá donde está dicha opción. Haz eso para cada dependencia y asegúrate de que están todas seleccionadas, luego ve al sitio donde te dije que está el driver, ahora deberías poder verlo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> me mire un poco esta pagina pero no la entiendo del todo bien.
> 
> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/769937?page=last
> ...

 

En esa página debaten si hacer que el driver del kernel dependa en PCI o no, en todo caso, lo único que salen son parches del kernel, y no son relevantes para el tema ya que supongo que aunque dicho parche se haya aplicado, tu tendrás pci activado.

 *Quote:*   

>  * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ...
> 
> WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown symbol videocodec_unregister
> 
> WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/zr36060.ko needs unknown symbol videocodec_register
> ...

 

Esto podría ser porque falta algo en el kernel. No tengo familiaridad alguna con v4l, así que nunca he visto el error. Pero básicamente se queja de algo que no puede encontrar. Si vas a compilar este paquete, intenta incluir soporte v4l en tu kernel y juega un poco con él a ver si puedes compilar esto limpiamente. 

Pero como ya dije antes, creo que esto es lo mismo que ya tienes en el kernel de serie, puede que ligeramente actualizado, así que intenta en lugar de esto hacer lo que te digo arriba y usar los drivers incorporados en el propio kernel de linux.

Suerte  :Smile: 

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

siguiendo tus indicaciones he encontrado el modulo, ahora toy recompilando el kernel y los modulos para asi poder usar-lo!

muchas gracias!

edito:

-------------

pero ahora me sale este error :S

 modprobe em28xx

WARNING: Error inserting v4l1_compat (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/v4l1-compat.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting v4l2_common (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/v4l2-common.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/videodev.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting compat_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/compat_ioctl32.ko): Invalid module format

Alguien sabe el porque?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: Error inserting v4l1_compat (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/v4l-dvb/video/v4l1-compat.ko): Invalid module format

 

Podrias pegar la salida de: uname -r  y la de cd /usr/src && ls -la ??

Me imagino que el problema es la version del kernel que no es la misma que la del modulo.

Saludos!

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

el uname -r me da lo siguiente:

2.6.20-gentoo-r8

y la cd /usr/src && ls -la

total 32

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 4096 21 mai 10:07 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4096  7 mai 13:18 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0  3 ago  2006 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 19 mai 20:17 linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 19 mai 20:05 linux-2.6.18-suspend2-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096  6 mai 20:03 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 22 abr 16:53 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 17 mai 18:16 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 22 mai 21:23 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 20 mai 17:16 v4l-dvb-experimental

Creo que en principo esta todo correcto, pero no se :S

Gracias por ayudarme!

----------

